# February 2012 Member monthly Giveaway Winner- arkansasnative



## Jim

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on February 7, 2012.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in January 2012 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

Here is your chance to win an Alabama Rig. Alabama Rig this, Alabama Rig that. This lure is getting more press than the helicopter lure. Does it work? Heck yeah! The pictures on every forum speak for themselves. Do you hate paying a ton of money for them? Heck yeah!

I purchased two Alabama Rigs to see what the hype is all about. Striper Rigs have been around for years, now they make them smaller for freshwater bass.......brilliant. :lol: 

I purchased two of them from Chris at Dominator Tungsten Weights. https://www.dominatortungstenweights.com/

His prices seemed equal or cheaper than what everyone else is selling them for, and because I have purchased all my tungsten weights from Chris for a decent price with excellent customer service, I decided to buy them off him. 

The winner will receive a CHOICE of either the 3 arm called the Threesome or a 5 arm called a High Five. Its all about choices for you guys! :beer:


----------



## fender66

IN


----------



## Codeman

IN

Buddy of mine sent me a video of this thing the other day.


----------



## 00 mod

IN


----------



## lovedr79

In


----------



## floundahman

In. Thanks Jim.


----------



## Drewgill

In


----------



## arkansasnative

IN


----------



## Jdholmes

In


---
I am here: https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.086435,-115.063618


----------



## redbug

in


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

In


----------



## dyeguy1212

IN


----------



## kycolonel138th

:USA1: IN


----------



## LonLB

_*IN!!*_


----------



## Butthead

IN


----------



## crazymanme2

IN


----------



## bigwave

In :LOL2:


----------



## aeviaanah

In!


----------



## 200racing

in

it would only be right to give the alabama rig to the guy in alabama :mrgreen:


----------



## JonBoatfever

IN


----------



## SevenPin

IN!!!

Thanks =D>


----------



## JamesM56alum

IN


----------



## albright1695

IN


----------



## mangelcc

IN.


----------



## lswoody

IN


----------



## wihil

IN!

And thanks for posting the link where you got them! If I don't win, Chris will be getting a call - I like the looks of that Threesome! (Can I say that on a family forum?!)


----------



## BillG

IN


----------



## Clam

IN


----------



## sixgun86

in


----------



## jmed999

in


----------



## Brine

IN!


----------



## Leelatt

IN


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: IN!!!!


----------



## PitFishin'

IN!


----------



## countryboy210

In


----------



## FishingCop

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I'd love to get in on this one. But,alas,TOO much readin' and not enough writin' last month(not too much to say,my mind has been elsewhere). Good luck guys.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> I'd love to get in on this one. But,alas,TOO much readin' and not enough writin' last month(not too much to say,my mind has been elsewhere). Good luck guys.



Been missing you Steve. Hope all is well.


----------



## BtsNhoS

IN :LOL2:


----------



## nsr001

IN


----------



## Snitzel

IN


----------



## LCfishing

IN


----------



## Wayfaraway

IN


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

IN!!!


----------



## fxs1

iN


----------



## fool4fish1226

IN


----------



## HOUSE

in
cool prize!


----------



## vahunter

IN thanks!


----------



## Jim

Random.org picked number 7 between 1-47.

That makes *arkansasnative* this months winner! :beer:

Congrats man! Follow the rules and also let me know if you want the 3 arm version or the 5 arm version.

Jim


----------



## vahunter

Congrats!


----------



## fender66

Congrats to AKnative. We're looking forward to a fishing report.


----------



## lovedr79

Congrats!


----------



## FishingCop

congrats


----------



## Jdholmes

On behalf of Arkansasnative I am happy to accept this prize....kidding...congrats!


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> Maybe some day I to will know how it feels to win


----------



## lswoody

Congrats!!!!!! =D> =D>


----------



## wihil

Congrats! Now lets see how it works!


----------



## Butthead

HOLY **** DUDE! First the Rick Clunn Wright & McGill rod and now this?!?!?!? I hope you bought a Powerball ticket today because you obviously have a horseshoe up your butt!!

Congrats.....again.


----------



## arkansasnative

Hahaha WOOHOO!!! I tell ya... me and my whole family have been on a lucky streak lately! In the past month my dad has won over a grand buying one scratch off ticket a week, my little brother bought his first scratcher last week and won 200, my fiance won me a free wedding band for when we get married in October, and then i won the rod and now this! Powerball is up to around 340 million... maybe now is the time! Lol


----------

